# 2nd attempt at a rescue Betta, wish me luck!



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I found this Male Crown Tail Betta at Wal Mart. He is so much smaller than the other Male Bettas at the store. He has little color that is so pale and sits on the bottom of his cup. His water was dirty and there was uneaten food on the bottom. From the top he looks really thin from above. I felt so bad for him so I rescued him. The last time I rescued a betta was in August of this year on my Birthday. Her name was Summer and she only lived like a week  

I named my new rescue Drake. He still wont eat much. I hope for the best!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

goodluck! im sure he'll start getting color with the right care!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

He looks like he will be a gorgeous little boy. Even how his color is now he is pretty  I'm sure you will do a great job with him.


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful betta!  Have fun with him!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

For a Walmart betta, he looks pretty good!

I was at my local Walmart last night and out of the 12 betta cups there, only 4 fish were alive and all 4 looked like they were very ill. So sad. 

Glad you saved this guy!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

He looks so pretty, even now!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

size wise he may just be younger then the rest. looks like he will fill out nicely. color wise he looks like he will be a nice steel blue


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

he's gorgeous!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

*Update on Drake *

Here is a picture of Drake today in his 1 Gallon Tank. When he get's a bit better I will move him to a 5 Gallon. ;-) He is changing color a little bit already. He still spits his food out, so I am going to try a different brand of pellets for him. 

The 1st picture Drake looks scared and he stays near the bottom alot. 2nd Picture looks like he is saying "Thank you for rescuing me!" :-D And thank you for saying Drake looks good already. :tongue:

Keep a look out for more updates sometime after Thanksgiving. By the way, Have a Great Thanksgiving! :wave:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw what a dear. Congrats!
Maybe try frozen bloodworms or for pellets, mix up some garlic in water and soak the pellets.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

He keeps on getting prettier and prettier


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

He looks pretty already! 

Maybe try some frozen bloodworms or brine shrimp? My bettas just eat those up...I rescued a very sick baby betta that wasn't wanting to eat anything at first, but she just gobbles brine shrimp up like crazy!

Good luck with drake!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

*More Updates Doing good! *

Thanks everyone! Here are some new pics of Drake. He sure is doing better! He is even eating now yayy! He wants to eat all his pellets and begs me for more but I will not let him eat too much even though his cute little face is so easy to give in to LOL! :-D He is a slate blue with a dark blueish black head and bright red front fins! Beautiful!


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

What a beauty!!! Good job! He looks great - must make you feel so good to help him :-D


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh wow. He is gorgeous. such a diffference from the first picture you posted


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

He sure makes me want to hurry up and get his 5 Gallon finished so he can go live in it because he is so very active now! Makes me so happy, because before he would just sit there with no energy.


----------



## Beckwithbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Thanks everyone! Here are some new pics of Drake. He sure is doing better! He is even eating now yayy! He wants to eat all his pellets and begs me for more but I will not let him eat too much even though his cute little face is so easy to give in to LOL! :-D He is a slate blue with a dark blueish black head and bright red front fins! Beautiful!


Omg he is beautiful <3 great rescue!!!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Good job!! I think the cat ornament thinks so too xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love him you should get him IAL.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

His fins are so different he is a CT now.


----------

